# How hard is it to replace sparkplugs on a 2001 jetta 2.0?



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I want to change the sparkplugs and sparkplug wires on my jetta but dont want to take it to the dealer. they charge $97 per hour. so I want to do it with help of a frient who has knoledge. so Is it difficult to change sparkplugs? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: How hard is it to replace sparkplugs on a 2001 jetta 2.0? (BORA RSI)*

Be careful removing the plug wires (unless you plan to replace them). Pull only on the boot that covers the plug. DO NOT YANK ON THE WIRES or you WILL break them. A new set runs $100usd at the dealer. You can buy a plug wire remover at your local autoparts store for like $5. It's difficult to get your fingers in there to apply enough pulling force to get the plug wires off. The plug wire tool is definitely worth it.
Make sure you use a torque wrench to tighten the plugs to manufacturer specified torque. You will need at least a 6" extension to get into the plug. The plugs are angled such that you can go straight in and back them out. You don't need to take off the intake manifold or anything. You'll need a 5/8 plug sprocket as well. Torque the plugs to 30Nm (22 ft-lbs) or 265 in-lbs.
Before putting the plugs use an antiseize compound (I just spray WD-40) on the threads to prevent the plugs from getting stuck in the head.
Recommended plugs for the ABA 2.0L are Bosch FR8DS. I put the Platinum 2's in my car and she didn't like them. I then resorted to the Bosch Copper and the car liked them more. DO NOT THROW AWAY YOUR OLD PLUGS until you have 20 miles / couple of hours on the new plugs. You may damage the plug wires or your car may not like the new plugs. Putting back in your old plugs is a way to troubleshoot the cables or new plugs. 
Some spark plugs require you to gap them (The Bosch platinum's cannot be gapped). Gap the plugs to 24 thou (0.6mm) for the 2.0L ABA engine.
Remember to put the plug wires back on the same order you took them off. If you are replacing the wires all together then make sure you put the new ones on at the distributor (assuming your car has one) and each plug in the same order. At the distributor the spark plug sequence is 1-3-4-2 clockwise from the #1 timing mark. #1 sparkplug/cylinder is on the passengers side of the engine, #4 is on the drivers side.
Good Luck,
John


_Modified by bearing01 at 6:42 PM 9-10-2004_


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: How hard is it to replace sparkplugs on a 2001 jetta 2.0? (bearing01)*

Thanks John for the great write up. I will change them this weekend and see how it goes. also another question which spark plugs are good OEM. or which ones. I know of NKG and some BOSCH but have no idea what is the difference.








Thanks again


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: How hard is it to replace sparkplugs on a 2001 jetta 2.0? (BORA RSI)*

Different people will have different opinions. If you go to an autoparts store like Kragen or Pepboys and tell them the year and make of your car they will provide you a list of a couple different sets of spark plugs to choose from.
Many people go for the Bosch Platinum 4's because they're $5 / plug and supposingly the best thing since slice bread. From what I have read the 4's are overkill for our 2.0L. I tried the platinum 2's (Bosch 4301 @$4/each) and ended up taking them out and going with the Bosch Copper (Bosch 7572 @$1/each). 
I'm sure there are others out there that will swear by NGK. The best rule of thumb is to put back in what ever brand/part number you took out. You can't go wrong with plugs form the dealer and they may be reasonably priced as well.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: How hard is it to replace sparkplugs on a 2001 jetta 2.0? (bearing01)*

I went to the dealer and got the OEM ones they are made by NGK and are verry cool looking as well. I will work on t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hem tomorow. thanks for the great info.


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: How hard is it to replace sparkplugs on a 2001 jetta 2.0? (BORA RSI)*

A ratchet, extension, plug socket and a wobble joint to go between the extension and socket and you will be good to go.
I also recommend using anti-seize on the plug threads. Work on the motor when it is cool and don't overtighten the plugs.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: How hard is it to replace sparkplugs on a 2001 jetta 2.0? (shftat6)*

I have a complete DIY with pictures and detailed directions in the 2.0 DIY thread...
If only people looked first


----------

